# Congratulations to Mr. Dennis Kelley!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just received word that one of my Ju Jitsu students took 1st place in the heavyweight division at the LTKKA Kenpo 2006 grappling tournament by submitting all 3 opponents!

Congratulations to Mr. Dennis Kelley, you've made me very proud! Your hard work paid off!


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats GREAT!!  Congrats!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 10, 2006)

Way to go!!!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 10, 2006)

SWEET!  Well done!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 10, 2006)

James, 

Did you take any pictures over the weekend?  

Or anyone else take some?

Thanks.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 10, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> James,
> 
> Did you take any pictures over the weekend?
> 
> ...


 
This happened last night (Wednesday) and I haven't taken any pictures....yet.  I know some others who did so I 'll see if they'll be so kind as to post them or upload them to my PC so I can post them.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 10, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> This happened last night (Wednesday) and I haven't taken any pictures....yet. I know some others who did so I 'll see if they'll be so kind as to post them or upload them to my PC so I can post them.


 
Wow, I have been working too hard.  I am thinking it is next week already.  I need a vacation.  

That would be great and most appreciated.


----------

